# First Active Tracker Mortgage -Principal Private Residence



## tool (10 Jan 2012)

I hear on the media that the banks are trying to get people off their tracker mortgages. Their most recent tactic is if the property (PPR) is rented then the client could loose their tracker?

I am with First active. Is FA going to make me loose my tracker if I rent my property over the next decades?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Jan 2012)

Discussed in other threads.


----------

